# Lyme disease symptoms for a newborn



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My wife has had Lyme for about 20 years. Been about 8 since her last flareup. She grew up around Old Lyme, East Lyme CT. So no wondering where she got it.

Well, she as at the MD last week (pcp, not lyme doc) and was told her general malaise and achiness is the lyme. She has a flare up.

Enter our son born July 11 this year. Worried now that her general pregnancy complaints (you know, the "my back hurts" "thats cause your pregnant", "my nose is runny" "thats cause you're pregnant" and so on) may have been the lyme. So now worried about in utero transmission. We know he wouldn't have a rash or a bullseye. More thinking about the achiness, headaches and so on. But what 2 month old can tell you that. 

Yeah, I had a lot of pediatric initials after my name once, but how many full blown docs are able to list symptoms of lyme in a newborn? Not to many.

Anyone seen this before? Able to tell me what to look at vs ignore. He is my 4th boy, so I know the usual baby stuff. I just don't even know what tests they would run or if they would actually do it. I know the test for lyme has so many false negatives that some docs don't bother.

My wife is on amoxicillin right now. She should be on doxy again but they are worried about her nursing. Pediatrician has not gotten back to us yet. She is trying to get back to her old lyme specialist.

Thanks


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if this will help you or not. You may already be aware of this site. www.ilads.org

Charlie


----------

